# Checklist for leaving



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

It's almost time to leave Spain.  I was wondering if you could help me with a checklist of things I need to do before I go. I assume I need to get off the padron and unregister myself as a resident. Are there charges for these? What is the process? Is there anything else I need to do?

I was also wondering if anyone could recommend the cheapest/best way of sending home two musical instruments (a keyboard, its stand and a guitar).


----------

